
AI-assisted code generation for React - tlack
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_iiKl0BB6ho
======
tlack
Disclaimer: I'm not the creator of this work.

What an awesome and simple idea. Instead of describing your UI via code, just
show the system a few photos and it will try to deduce how the layout should
be built. This makes a lot of sense and I'm kicking myself for never thinking
of it.

~~~
ganarajpr
Wow.. Ty for posting it here and the kind words. Means a lot :).

If you think there are some features you would love to see in this, I am all
ears.

~~~
tlack
Everyone at my office is eager to try it out, even if it's buggy. Can you put
it on Github? We'd be eager to help, even if it's a private repo while the
issues are ironed out. I'm @tlack on Twitter if you'd like to discuss.

~~~
ganarajpr
Hey thank you . Sent you an email with the details.

